# looking at P-226SCT



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I've never shot a SIG and can get a sweet deal on this. Who's got this and please give your opion.

J.R.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Its a great gun....

what do you mean by GREAT deal???? be careful 
what price are they offering you?

I can get one with 100 rounds down the pipe for $745 shipped*


----------

